# Orange County Criteriums?



## tribune (Jul 17, 2006)

I've never done one before, but I'm itching to try one out just to see what its like. I've been training the last 4 months for a mountain bike endurance race coming up soon so I think I should be fit enough to at least give one or two a go afterwards, and I can say I've done a "crit"  

I'm in central OC (Irvine). Are there weekly crits or are they just one-time events like a triathlon with a billion and a half people? How crowded does the course get? Hills and twisties? Riding circles in a parking lot with cones isn't my idea of fun. 

Anyways I'm just looking to show up and have fun and get some sprinting in, not to knock anyone around. :thumbsup:


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

do you ride with any clubs in irvine? or just solo?


----------



## tribune (Jul 17, 2006)

Solo...I tried riding with the bike club of Irvine once but it was mostly old dudes riding slooooooooow and through traffic the entire ride (stop go, stop go, stop go, etc).

Now I just ride solo on the Irvine trails and Back Bay trails, doing loops so I can ride continuously for hours without stopping.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

You can search for nearby races at socalcycling.com.
Linky --> http://www.socalcycling.com/Schedule/2005/racesched05.asp 

Then find a venue that looks appealing and link to find out more details. Generally you need a USCF license for road racing. Not sure if your mountain biking one will qualify. You can always get a one-day license, too.

Good luck.


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*El Do...*

Not quite OC; Long Beach....
California Bicycle Racing sponsors the *El Dorado Park* series every Tuesday evening from March to September.
Three classes, 1.7 mile closed course, usually about 50 minutes.... Well attended, good training and not 'casually paced.'
If you are an interested crit noob, I suggest stopping by and just watching the event a time or two and familiarize yourself with the routine....
_Day of Race_ licenses available....
Race Flyer. The CBR site could use some updating, but with a little persistence most info can be found....
Highly recommended.
FWIW: No affiliation. I've been participating for a couple decades now and consider it an excellent event to get your feet wet...


----------

